
Windows 10 Redstone Anniversary Update Hangs All Lenovo Laptops - alt_
https://support.lenovo.com/gb/en/solutions/ht501760
======
alt_
I probably should've added "potentially" as my personal sample size is one ;)

~~~
bsilvereagle
I manage a small fleet of six T460s and we're sitting at 50% of the units
hitting a BSOD during the update and then being stuck in a perpetual reboot
loop.

I've found that if I roll Windows back using Win10 installation media to a
pre-Anniversary state, the computers that BSOD will (be automatically forced
to) update and not BSOD on the second go around.

The "your computer has to update" mantra is a real bummer in a situation like
this since if you connect the computer to the internet, it _will_ download
updates and attempt to upgrade/break again. I'm not sure if I've gotten lucky
with the three I've rolled back and then had re-update, or if some poor soul
is an eternal restore -> update -> BSOD loop.

